# Voting Poll: PotM March 2014



## runnah (Apr 1, 2014)

*Big month! Please vote for you favorite photo of the month. Winner gets $25 and a free membership.

#1 Down with Art - AlanO.






#2 The Guard - The Traveler





#3 "Owly awesomeness" - lostprophet





#4 Peering through to the other side... - Sarah_19_nz 





#5 Dead End - Tuna





#6 Gorillas - BillM





#7 Sunset - DBJ





#8 Tracks - Pixel Rabbit





#9 A Paralympic Experience - imagemaker46





#10 Magnolias #4 - Jenko





#11 cathedral shot - barbarian





#12 "In A World" - Jenko





#13 The Sacred Kingfisher - nzmacro





#14 Weekend Zoo Walk - robbins.photo





#15 Tiger - rojam1000



*


----------



## Braineack (Apr 1, 2014)

choices!


----------



## runnah (Apr 1, 2014)

Very tough month. I am still torn between two.


----------



## Designer (Apr 4, 2014)

runnah:

I'm really bummed that the photo that I nominated is not full size.  I do not know how to post properly, and I was told that one could view the larger size simply by clicking on it, but that does not work for any of them.  

I also suggested to the photographer that (he or she) should enable the larger size to be posted, but apparently nobody can do that.  

Is there a way that you, as moderator, could standardize the photographs so they are all the same size?  Or at least make the one I nominated larger.


----------



## runnah (Apr 4, 2014)

Designer said:


> runnah:
> 
> I'm really bummed that the photo that I nominated is not full size.  I do not know how to post properly, and I was told that one could view the larger size simply by clicking on it, but that does not work for any of them.
> 
> ...



Yes I can make them the same size but it's a pain in the ass.

The issue is that people store their photos in various places. Flickr, imgur, photobucket and TPF all handle the action of embedding the image into a forum differently. Also each person's image is a different original size.

Short of me downloading and editing or the photographer editing them to a certain spec we will have this issue.


----------



## Designer (Apr 4, 2014)

O.K., thanks.  I guess if I ever want to nominate another photograph, then I should learn how to post the larger size.


----------



## runnah (Apr 4, 2014)

Designer said:


> O.K., thanks.  I guess if I ever want to nominate another photograph, then I should learn how to post the larger size.



It's nothing you can do about it. It's up to the place that hosts the photo. For example flickr provides the link with the size already in place. Since it's not my image and I do not have access to the available sizes I am stuck with what the OP has uploaded.

There are ways around it but either this forum doesn't support the kind of code I'd use or I am not allowed to do it.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Apr 4, 2014)

I love them all! But #2 speaks volumes to me. It's almost as if the guard knew the woman in the painting and is mourning her. Love it.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow, there are so many great pictures!


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 4, 2014)

Seriously, one heck of a set of photos.  What a good month!

Jake


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sheesh. Impressive. I gotta hand it to #9 myself. Tells a hell of a story.


----------



## sisavedbygrace (Apr 18, 2014)

Voted that was quite hard with so many awesome photo's


----------



## krbimaging (Apr 21, 2014)

I picked the one that spoke to me.


----------



## runnah (Apr 29, 2014)

That's all folks. Traveling the next two days so closing a day early.


----------

